# Optical Forums > The Job Board >  Ophthalmic Technicians! Jersey City, NJ

## imatters.net

*Fantastic opportunity for your best career as an ophthalmic technician!*
Join us and work alongside our outstanding ophthalmologists today!
Competitive wages with crazy good benefits in a comfortable and professional work environment with an opportunity for growth. Work with a great team of physicians, assistants, technicians, and support staff in our premier practice.
*Who we are:*
Our practice is the leader in the delivery of outstanding ophthalmic patient care - our staff is professional yet down to earth to make our patients feel right at home.
Our physicians are internationally known and respected.  Many speak at international conferences and travel to third-world countries to perform surgery.
This gives us an advantage, our practice provides the latest and greatest in ophthalmology treatments, expands the world of ophthalmology through ongoing clinical research projects -which will take your skills and knowledge to the top level as an Ophthalmic technician.
*What you will be doing:*
 Our experienced ophthalmic technicians facilitate patient care by performing preliminary workup of the patient, including IOL master, OCT, visual fields, manual refractions, applanation tonometry, contact lens fitting, and training.  We have no tears here! Our state-of-the-art, dry eye clinic utilizing lipiflow has patients speaking our praises! Experience in glaucoma, lasik, retina, and cataracts is highly beneficial.
What you should have
 Certifications of COA, COT are highly encouraged.  Ready to be certified, we can provide the foundation for training, mentoring, and your continued growth with the best practice in PA.
It is a great CAREER choice and one that offers a generous income and benefits package! With several locations throughout the Philly area, we have one just perfect for you!
Come visit for an hour and stay for a lifetime.
Your career is here with us! Join us today!
Lets get you started today, send your CV to charisse@Imatters.net
_I would love to help you too, schedule a time with me!_ https://tinyurl.com/597ns6z5
imatters represents the leading eye care practices, corporations, sales, and research projects in the Nation. We have many full and part-time careers throughout the US. Lets get you connected with us whether today or in the future.
*Good careers*  start with great clients, better opportunities, where your aspirations become reality  we have those great careers. Contact us today to help you and your practices succeed. www.imatters.net

----------

